# Best IVF clinic abroad for over 40's



## Cjfs

hi all, new to this forum and trying to figure it all out- which clinics abroad has the best success rates for over 40's? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Anna20162016

HI All 
I'm new to this forum also so just trying to figure out how this works !!
I'm nearly 43 and looking to see if anyone has information on the best IVF clinics overseas for PGS and that specialise in women over 40. 
I've had one natural MC in 2016, failed IVF from frozen eggs ( 2014) in April.  Cancelled Cycle in July. I'm starting a new cycle in August and am looking for options for other clinics.  I did speak with Gennet however they want to do mini IVF and I'm not keen  plus I'm still waiting for a protocol for the last 8 weeks since my skype meeting with them.

Has anyone any advise ?

thanks so much x


----------



## Nicnik

Hi Anna,

I am 42 have been through 6 rounds of ivf (4 NHS and 2 private in Spain). We are also looking at potential new clinics for our next treatment, although we haven't yet decided if we will do another round of own egg or move to donor egg. I read on here that Serum in Athens is where a lot of 'older' ladies go as a last resort. Penny at Serum apparently does not leave any stone unturned. I have a consultation on Wednesday - I can let you know how it goes if you like. I also spoke with Ava Peter in Russia last week and got a good vibe - waiting to hear back from them with what they would advise us to do moving forward. 

I read that that there are some very good clinics in London too, Lister, ARGC etc, but we are probably preferring abroad. 

We did IVF(ICSI) with PGS at IVI Valencia who are meant to be one of the top clinics but we personally found that the communication aspect let them down. 

It's a hard choosing which clinic, as there are so many. Good luck and let me know which one(s) you decide to speak to. xx


xx


----------



## FJG

Very interested in this post.
Am too looking to go abroad as looking down the DE route.
I had initially decided on Reprofit prague and visited their offices.  Quite happy with the place but location for me was a problem as was not a direct flight from Manchester so left a lot of faffing about getting to and from airports.
Appreciate everyone has their own opinions but I don't have a preference as to which country I just want to know it is good and regulated and peoples experiences good and bad.  Price is a factor but quality is too.
Just had failed IVF here in UK so at the cross roads now.


----------



## Flyby

I had success at Serum with own egg at aged 44 x


----------



## Jiblet

Wow!!!! With Serum! I'm going to contact them
Where are they based? I'm 44. 4 failed IVF  with ICSI. 3 of these were with donor eggs! So we have male factor issues PLUS I'm now older. Feeling lost and sad as we are looking at double donor route
😑 Any advice would be welcome. Xxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I had my twins over 40 with OE through serum....for us it was a great clinic but some recommend various Czech clinics too  

Good luck with your research and ttc.

Grey xx


----------



## Anna20162016

Ladies 
after 5 failed cycles and one MC,  I need to change clinics and go overseas as I'm in Ireland and am 30 K down it's' all private in Ireland.
I had a really high dose the max for iVF and I think I need to change 

I did meet with Serum , lovely people but they don't do PGS which I really think I need due to my age and everything coming up abnormal and non fertilisation from the last cycles, I'm 43.5 so have no time really. 

has anyone done mini IVF with PGS I'm in touch with Gennet but they seem huge with a lot of patients, 
Any suggestions please let me know 
x


----------



## Ljp64

I had my son at 44 after treatment at Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante. However we did use DE after I'd miscarried with my own eggs in U.K. They have very good success rates but I'm not sure whether they'd push you towards DE over 40. By the time I contacted them we'd decided definitely on DE and they felt very strongly that my age was the main factor in my mcs so they never suggested OE at all. That was fine for me but o realise you may want to continue with OE so maybe Serum or ARGC?


----------

